# Help!! My Live Rock Is Eroding Apart



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a newly set up 12 gallon aquarium and I cured the live rock and it is falling apart. It is turning white and eroding apart into sand grains falling off the rock. I need help quick as this is a large piece! Thanks in advance.

P.S. Anyone had this happen before


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Falling apart? can you take a pic of this please? Perhaps there's sand on it and that's just falling apart. 

Many times the coloration will go as the coraline algae and other algaes on the rocks dies off temperarily... how did you cure it?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Updates?


----------

